# Good FTP Client



## reubenb (Aug 16, 2006)

I would like to check whether there are any good FTP Clients that have the following features:

1. Built-in CRC Checks
2. Built-in log files that stores who uploaded/downloaded, at what time, duration etc etc.

Thanks.


----------



## DeadEndUser (Jul 9, 2005)

Zftp just google it . its simple to set up and logs everything. i saw no mention of crc cheack in the program review BUT when i used i got a crc error message for one of the files uploaded so i assume its there


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Wouldn't you just do this all on the server.


----------



## reubenb (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks DeadEndUser, but I need an FTP Client and not an FTP Server.


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, but he means that you can get such statistical information from your hosting server, an FTP client will just monitor what you upload and download from YOUR computer from the moment you begin using it. Stats from the server itself will provide information from the past as well.


----------



## reubenb (Aug 16, 2006)

Exactly, thats what I want an FTP Client which can save all the logs. We have a PC and we want to install an FTP Client on it and when a user want to upload something he goes on this PC and uplaod, so we want to keep a track of who used it, what uploads he made etc.


----------



## rachel_writings (Mar 2, 2011)

You should check out Classic FTP. I really like it and I think they even offer a free trial:

FTP Client Software to Upload and Download Files

:smile:


----------

